# Company to set up Private Health Insurance what do I do on renewal?



## Stronge (22 Jul 2013)

I have just been told by my boss that the company hope to start paying for our Private Health Insurance hopefully in January next.  My policy is due for renewal on the 1st September with Laya Healthcare. Do I just go ahead and renew my existing policy and can I then transfer to the company one when it is set up or will I have to wait until my next renewal date in Sept 2014?
I read here that you can not cancel your policy mid renewal year.


----------



## snowyb (30 Jul 2013)

Hello Stronge,

The most important thing is to renew in September 2013 anyway so that your policy doesn't lapse, which would mean having to serve new customer waiting times over again.

I'm not familiar with this type of situation, but the Health Insurance Authority are very helpful with unusual queries like this one.
They should be able to advise you and would be worth contacting.

Snowyb


----------



## Stronge (19 Aug 2013)

I am not sure what plan I am on at the moment and I have mislaid my renewal papers so I will have to call them up to send them out again.  I was originally a Quinn customer on very basic cover and was then moved to Laya and automaticially went on to their plans.  I have tried to find out what Insc Co my company are moving to but I have not been able to find out.  I was going to move to VHI  to their basic plan it iw about €77 per month


----------



## mercman (19 Aug 2013)

Hang on a second. If you didn't move to Laya who moved you ?? 

You are better off renewing an existing Policy on renewal as if you are uninsured and something happens, then problems could exist. As you have stated the company won't be starting their scheme until January '14.


----------



## Stronge (19 Aug 2013)

When Quinn Insc were closed/taken over I think all the policies were moved.

I will have to wait until I get the renewal papers again as I feel the premium is about to go up a good bit and I want to get a cheaper policy.
Sorry I have not more information.  I will post again when I know what exact cover I have!


----------



## mercman (19 Aug 2013)

Look there's no point in doing a Post Mort em now. Have a look at the AVIVA web site. They do offer some very competitive plans.

I have no connection with them, but changed our Policy last week and have saved over €250 per month from the previous Policy.


----------

